
The fall 1989 NeXT Software and Peripherals catalog in glorious 600 DPI - cryo
https://twitter.com/KevinSavetz/status/1146616172709703681
======
kencausey
Direct link to archive.org copy of catalog:
[https://archive.org/details/nextsoftwareandperipheralsfall19...](https://archive.org/details/nextsoftwareandperipheralsfall1989)

From page 110
([https://archive.org/details/nextsoftwareandperipheralsfall19...](https://archive.org/details/nextsoftwareandperipheralsfall1989/page/n109))
on Xanadu: "The Xanadu Server will be released..." ;)

~~~
cryo
Xanadu will happen one day :) it just takes a lil time.

Steve Wozniak's Surprise Tribute to Ted Nelson, 2014

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gl0Wfs70rV4](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gl0Wfs70rV4)

